
I dared two expert hackers to destroy my life. Here’s what happened - huntermeyer
http://fusion.net/story/281543/real-future
======
yomly
I don't know what is more terrifying:

That a person can so easily exploit large companies to gain access to your
life or that someone can pwn a tech-literate person with a phishing email when
he's expecting it.

This doesn't bode well for the individual.

It is easy to blame the author for being a noob, but in reality just how many
people are likely to volunteer information or let someone enter their place if
they showed you a police badge, for instance...

~~~
sasas
> or that someone can pwn a tech-literate person with a phishing email when
> he's expecting it.

It appears the phishing email attempted to target the fact that he was in a
more heightened state of being 'security aware' at the time by offering him a
way to make his Squarespace site _more_ secure! The contents of the email
based on a screenshot in the article -

 _in light of recent security issues surrounding SSL, Squarespace is taking
the initiative to make our services more secure! We 've made a number of
change to our editor that will require changes to your local SSL certificates.
Please visit
[http://squarespace.com/certificates](http://squarespace.com/certificates) for
instructions on how to take advantage of our strongest security offering
ever."_

Also noted was the domain was one character different from the real one.

Tricky!

------
Nomentatus
Gut wrenching that social engineering still works so well with companies that
ought to know better.

